# New member and new carb counter



## Helena (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello everyone
I am Helena, Mom of Lucy age 11 who has recently (4 months) been diagnosed with Type 1.  I have spent the last 2 days reading through the site and have learned more from you all than ever in the last 4 months.  Our diabetics team are FANTASTIC, but, I find there is nothing like listening to you guys for the "real world".  Anyway, Lucy is doing really, really well and we are very proud of her.  We are moving to carb counting and 4 shots per day on Monday.  Watch this space for lots of questions.
Helena x


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jul 24, 2009)

Helena said:


> Hello everyone
> I am Helena, Mom of Lucy age 11 who has recently (4 months) been diagnosed with Type 1.  I have spent the last 2 days reading through the site and have learned more from you all than ever in the last 4 months.  Our diabetics team are FANTASTIC, but, I find there is nothing like listening to you guys for the "real world".  Anyway, Lucy is doing really, really well and we are very proud of her.  We are moving to carb counting and 4 shots per day on Monday.  Watch this space for lots of questions.
> Helena x



Welcome Helena and Lucy. Glad you have found the site useful. 

Andy


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome, we have lots of parents here who have learnt carb counting and plenty of adults too, so any questions feel free to ask, theres usually someone who can answer or share their expereince


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Helena and Lucy

Welcome to the forum...the large extended famliy.....You're in the right place for help, support, advice etc..Whatever you need there is always someone about who will be able to help or point you in the right direction.

I'm mam..to Nathan aka " Kevin the Teenager", age 14, Type 1, diagnosed Feb 07.

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff (Jul 24, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome helena we have mums on here who are doing fab jobs , ask away anytime, anything you want to know no question is to silly we are all here for each other x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Helena, welcome to the forum! Great to hear that Lucy is doing well, and I'm sure things will improve even more once you get your head round carb counting - Good luck for Monday!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Helena,

Welcome to the site. I'm new to carb counting. Just started a course yesterday. That's after thirteen years of being type one!

Tom


----------



## bev (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Helena,

Nice to 'meet' you - even though none of us want to be here really!

My son is 11 diagnosed 8 months ago - soon to be pumping.

I hope monday goes well for you and Lucy - life will be much easier carb counting. Let us know how things go - and we will all be around to help with any queries you may have.Bev


----------



## Mojo (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Helena and Lucy!

Sounds like you guys are doing really well - which is fantastic 

Looking forward to your future posts...

Mo


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi & welcome x

Julie x


----------



## gewatts (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi Helena

Welcome to the site. I'm mum to 5 yr old diabetic daughter  - diagnosed July 06. We're still on 2 shots a day but blood sugar levels still all over the place. Diabetic team keep threatening to start us on 3 shots a day and carb counting. Sounds very daunting and complicated. Will be interesting to see how you get on. Do keep us updated. Hope it goes well for you.

Gabi


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 25, 2009)

Gabi, it is virtually impossible for most people to get good control of 2 injections a day. I wouldn't see it as a threat but as a positive move to help your daughter improve her control. Although it sounds complicated after a short while you really get the hang of it and will probably wonder how you managed before. Hope you can consider the move


----------



## Mand (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello Helena and Lucy

Welcome! My son was diagnosed with type 1 two years ago at the age of ten and a half. We started on 2 injections a day but found this difficult and changed to four injections per day,3 months after diagnoses, and wow! what a difference! (for the better!). My son went on to develop a needle phobia, and to cut a long story short, started on a pump July 7th 2009. It is fantastic! 

You will find so much support on this forum. Please feel free to pm me anytime. 

Mand x


----------

